# First rally-o event



## my lil nut case (Oct 22, 2009)

Bandit and I attended our first rally-o event today. It was just a fun match so it didn't count for anything but it went really well. Unfortunately we ended up with an NQ for our run because of one sign... not because he couldn't do it but something completely distracted him (no idea what... didn't seem to be a noise or smell) so it took us 3 tries to complete it. However, if it hadn't been for that he would have ended up with a 192. :rockon: (CARO rally-o scores out of 200... i know CKC is only out of 100 but not sure about AKC, etc) It makes me almost wish we were going to the actualy trial that is being held this weekend.

I think what i was most impressed with though was how calm he was while waiting both before and after our run... it would seem that all the work we have done on his reactive nut case tendancies is actually paying off! (then again maybe it was a fluke! *lol*) We were in a fairly crowded space with about 20 other dogs for nearly 2 hours and he managed to be relatively calm and pay attention to me that whole time!


----------



## Shandwill (Jul 23, 2010)

So now you've got your feet wet...what's next??? Congrats.


----------

